# Anything in Indiana



## greeneyedlibra (Jan 2, 2007)

I was wondering if there was pulling constests anywhere in Indiana? I have tried searching but haven't found anything.

Thanks is advance.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Try the ADBA and UKC websites


NOthing going on right now. LOOK towards March.


----------

